# I think my 14 year old son is an exhibistionist?



## CarolAnne (Jun 29, 2016)

Okay, it took me awhile to get the courage to get help for this issue since it is so embarrassing, even on an anonymous Internet forum. I am a single mother of a 14 year old boy, he is normal in pretty much every regard, but I believe he gets joy out of showing himself off, to put it lightly. 

It started a couple months ago, I came in his room to wake him up for school and he was laying there with his thingy poking out of his underwear. I didn't think much of it because I know young men get * and all of that, but then it happened a few more times. The fith time it happened, I told him he would have to start sleeping in pajamas since it is not something his mother should be seeing. He gave me no fuss about it and I thought that was the end of that.

Well..instead he just found different ways to expose himself, like having it hang out of his shorts while watching tv across from me, or changing with the door open.

I am hoping this is just a phase. I am really concerned he is also doing this outside of the house like at school or friends houses. 

I doubt anyone has experience with this exact issue, but any ideas on how to handle it? Should I confront him or just hope it's a short lived phase?


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

He's 14. It's probably just a phase.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably a phase. But, there's nothing wrong with pointing it out to him like you did with the pajamas.


----------

